# Wes Sims v Mir 2 fight GIF Request



## ZeroPRIDE (Apr 12, 2006)

Can some one make a GIF of this fight.Either with Sims raising his thumb during the sub attempt or when Mirs KTFO on Simms thanks. points for it


----------

